# Smoked Stuffed Bell Peppers (Q-view)



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

SSPB as we call them around our place. The other day I made up some stuffed bell peppers and smoked them up for dinner.

Here's the basic recipe. I add and substitute items as I have them. The meat ratio I typically use is 2 parts ground pork to 1 part ground chicken. You can substitute beef for the pork or turkey for the chicken (turkey's a bit drier). You can use a lean ground chicken or a mix.

For this particular stuffing I used the following ingredients:

4 Bell peppers seeded and parboiled

2 part spicy pork breakfast sausage ( I get this from my butcher). It has a bite, but also  a bit of sweetness.

1 part 50/50 ground chicken (50% white/50% dark meat)

cooked (a bit under cooked) wild brown rice (quinoa is also a good substitute)- mix in enough to get desired texture

corn ( I roasted mine in the husk on the grill)

bit of fresh minced garlic

bit of crushed fennel

salt-pepper

I added one chopped smoked hatch to two of them (we buy the HOT!!! Hatch, and yes between the chile and the spicy sausage, these were SMOKIN!!!

topped with Havarti and Muenster

Placed them in my trusty Cast Iron skillet and into the smoker they went.

Smoked at 225 until 170 IT (rose to 185 while resting) Didn't take too long, but I didn't time it.

That's it pretty simple













8144122725_85c077a65f_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 1, 2012






Pre-Smoker













8144155528_569d7c759d_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 1, 2012






Post- Smoker













8144155784_5ee586ce11_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 1, 2012






This photo is a bit deceiving as the meat looks rare. It's a combination of crappy light, cell phone camera, and that ever so popular "Smoke Ring"

We had enough stuffing mixture left over that I smoked a meatloaf too, but someone forgot to get photos


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2012)

Bells look very good.....  I like em stuffed too....  Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you Dave, they were pretty tasty! We prefer them like this, unlike the old school sauced and baked versions!


----------

